# mise a jour de mac os x panther



## phenixlux (7 Janvier 2011)

j'aai un ibook g4, avec un mac os x panther, je voudrais bien passer à mac os x tiger tout au moins ou  a mac os x 1O.5
que puis je faire?


----------



## twinworld (7 Janvier 2011)

acheter les DVD d'installation d'occasion. On en trouve sur Ebay ou Amazon. Faîtes bien attention d'acheter une version dans une boîte noire. 

Quant à savoir s'il vaut mieux acheter Tiger ou Leopard, il faudrait nous donner des précisions sur la configuration machine. Sur mon iBook G4 de 2003, j'ai jamais installé Leopard de peur de perdre en vélocité.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Acheter un DVD de Mac OS X 10.4 ou 10.5 version "retail".

On n'en trouve plus sur le marché officiel, il faudra vous rabattre sur les occasions en faisant très attention de ne pas avoir affaire à des disques liés à une machine.

Monter en Ram si cela n'est pas déjà fait. 1 Go minimum.

Attention aussi que le processeur G4 du iBook doit tourner à plus de 867 Mhz pour Leopard.


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Acheter un DVD de Mac OS X 10.4 ou 10.5 version "retail".
> 
> ...



Il faut surtout qu'il ait une carte graphique potable. Mais je suppose que la 9200 devrait aller puisque le Mac Mini G4 tourne correctement sous Leopard. Sauf si celle des iBooks G4 est trop sous-cadençée ...


----------



## SadChief (12 Janvier 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> ...
> Attention aussi que le processeur G4 du iBook doit tourner à plus de 867 Mhz pour Leopard.



Si la fréquence est inférieure à 867 MHz, utiliser LeopardAssist.


----------



## anneee (12 Janvier 2011)

SadChief a dit:


> Si la fréquence est inférieure à 867 MHz, utiliser LeopardAssist.



Bidouiller pour passer à tout prix pour passer à Leopard n'est pas une bonne idée, je pense que Tiger se montrera plus agréable à l'utilisation.


----------

